# Puking pumpkin



## DigitalApoptosis (Sep 24, 2004)

My take on a "classic" 










Andre
http://www.cafepress.com/Apoptosis
http://www.digitalapoptosis.com


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

BARF......HAHa

"Every night will be another evil scene, like a horror dream, a want, I command you to sceam. Halloween you are my pride. Halloween not just a dream."


----------



## KILLER CLOWN (Oct 16, 2004)

I might try that this year

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

How is that with bugs? Does it attract a lot? -CC


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

I gotta try that!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Add in a motion sensor, a digital sound recorder, stick a speaker in the pumpkin...

Sorry, being a bad influence again.

I want a hearse.


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

This is so cool, we did this last year as part of our scavenger hunt. The people had to dig through the "Pumpkin Puke" and find a red seed. Ccscastle, where the heck do you live? Bugs? Geeze, by the time Halloween rolls around here, all the bugs are frozen!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

How long do you plan to leave it out for bugs to be a problem?

I want a hearse.


----------



## Wednesday_Addams (Oct 20, 2004)

that's cool. i never even thought of that one

Cute but pyscho... Guess I was drawn to it...


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

I love the expression! "The Regretful Carnivore"

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## Samhain Witch (Oct 23, 2004)

WAY COOL!!!!!! I wish I had thought of that! Love the pukin' seeds all over the place. It'll be hard to top that one.


Don't forget to feed the flowers... they really like the young tender meat of children.


----------

